# 14 Point ROS



## Jmraney (Mar 3, 2016)

If a provider actually documents pertinent positives and negatives in the HPI section of the note and uses this ROS statement "A 14 point review of systems was obtained. Pertinent positives and negatives are listed above" 
would you give credit for a complete ROS?

Since there is only 14, to me this is saying they did review all 14 systems.. 

Thank you!


----------



## bedforak1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Jmraney said:


> If a provider actually documents pertinent positives and negatives in the HPI section of the note and uses this ROS statement "A 14 point review of systems was obtained. Pertinent positives and negatives are listed above"
> would you give credit for a complete ROS?
> 
> Since there is only 14, to me this is saying they did review all 14 systems..
> ...



I would check with your MAC. Some are not wanting providers to document this way, unless they list each individual system and state whether it was positive of negative.


----------

